# Soliciting cash reports



## slingo (Nov 12, 2015)

Anyone else receiving reports from uber that passengers are complaining of cash soliciting since posting a "tips Are appreciated " sign?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I thought we were allowed to post signage.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

This will really stick in TK's craw. Akin to giving him the finger.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I hope they react and deactivate me honestly. Ill be starting the next class action lawsuit.


----------

